# What area(s) you would like to improve vocally?



## dexter (Aug 2, 2007)

I’ve been studying voice for about four to five years now and until now, I feel that my voice is still weak. My former voice teacher focused on the interpretation and diction of the song yet sacrificing proper phrasing, dynamics and even tone quality. I always wanted to ask him about some important points for singing so I can share them to my students as well. Sadly, I didn’t have the guts to ask. There are a lot of singing techniques which I would want to learn like expanding my range, how to create my own style, etc. Any suggestions please?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

'interpretation and diction of the song yet sacrificing proper phrasing, dynamics and even tone quality.'

i would think that all goes together.
my recommendations are simple and free. for six months, attend a church (regardless of your religion or lack thereof) that uses congregational, a cappella singing (church of Christ or primitive baptist) and sing HEARTILY with them.

sing all kinds of stuff along with the radio...country, gospel, ballads, etc. as loudly with good tone as you can stand.

after half a year you'll know a lot more and be more versatile.

the most i ever learned about endurance was when i played in a circus band...my Lord you NEVER stop...three shows a day...i died!!! you have to get out and do it to learn which techniques work or have to be modified for yourself.

dj


----------

